# Looking for one stop smelting & assaying equipment supplier.



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2010)

We just opened a purchasing gold office in Guinea Conakry. At this point we are relaying in Gov refinery, but we are looking to establish a.s.a.p. our own refinery on the ground.
We have been checking on internet for one supplier of the complete equipment (including chemicals) but we found none. 
Is out there a manufacturer that can supply complete and modern equipment for assaying and smelting gold dust?
We are looking for a purity of +95%
And we want to process 10 Kg per day
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2010)

As clarification of above info
We are just gold buyers. 
We buy gold dust with a purity +92% which is assayed by local Gov agency and then paid by us to seller.
We know several smelting systems, but we are not experts in smelting. 
We want to smelt and assay by ourselves, on the ground, with independence of Gov testing. 
We are looking for equipment to process gold dust coming to us with purity (normally) over 92%.
We want to improve that purity to +94%
We want a smelting capacity of maximum 10 Kg/day.
We are not interested in other metals.
We are looking for a robust, cost effective, energy saving, easy use equipment to operate in Africa.
We shall contract a local technician to run the equipment.
We want a description and estimate of the cost of the smelting and assaying equipment. 
If one stop supplier is not possible, we are looking for a member that can design, estimate and put all the pieces together and ship them to mentioned country. 
If latest is the case, this is our company email:
[email protected]
We shall answer all the reasonable offers.
Fernando Robleda


----------



## aussco999 (Jun 21, 2010)

AATC:

Here are three web sites of companies here in the USA that supply assaying and smelting equipment;

http://www.lmine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=assay_supplies

http://www.abprospecting.com/id6.html

http://www.actionmining.com/bak.html

If you know what type of equipment you need, they will have it or can find it for you.

Good luck with your project.

John


----------



## nevadatime (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks John for the links! Saved me lots of time!


----------

